# How to clear up runny poo on walks



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi all,

I know this is a horrid subject but just wondered if anyone had any tried and tested methods which they use?
Samson luckily has good poos most of the time which are lovely to pick up, but sometimes if he does a second poo on a walk they are nearly always a lot softer and can leave a mess on the pavement. I have tried taking a bottle of water with me sometimes to swill it away but sometimes it needs a bit more than that if it is a bit thicker. (  sorry I know this is a gross post!!!)

I've tried wiping the floor with baby wipes too!

What do you do in this situation? It always seems to be by someone's house when he does this  So would love to be able to sort it out properly.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Can't think of much else... A couple of pieces of kitchen roll could maybe get hold of the majority of it. If it was outside someone's house and I thought it was that bad then I'd maybe knock and ask for a boiled kettle. When he goes for a second poo could you try to direct him to the road x


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

It is a nightmare if its on the pavement & I try the water bottle too but doesn't always work. If its on a grassy bit I often put a leaf over it. It sticks to it (yuk) but at least it's covered if people walk over it (my kids are obsessed with walking on grass verges rather than the pavement). Guess that's environmentally friendly too!


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

I think that's why i'm so obsessed with clearing it up. I've got kids and i'm a child minder and are aways having to watch where they are walking, so I certainly don't want to cause a problem myself. Even that little bit on a shoe is a nightmare!!!!!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

when he squats for the second poo.is it posable to quickly slip a paper towel under him.so he will go on it .it is worth the try .if you wait till he is all ready to go and then do it with out touching his legs.if you touch his legs he will all ways stop


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Must admit we have probably all had awkward poop moments...
Inzi had liquid poop all over the pavement when my then 12 year old son was walking her... He knocked on the door of the nearest house and asked for a bucket of water and a brush to clear it up - the lady came out and helped him and then told me when she saw me walking the dogs a few days later, what a nice young man he was! Proud mummy moment.

I encourage my dogs to poop on command and discourage them from popping on the lead when they are walking at heal - ie I do not hang around while they are sniffing/circling I just keep walking. When we reach the grass near the dog poo bin I stand still, give them a loose lead and tell them to 'be quick', if they need to go they do. Once they are off lead - obviously I need to keep an eye on them and clear up when they go...


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

I normally carry a couple of sheets of kitchen roll, but have been known to go back to my house for cleaning spray to clean the pavement!

If only we got a warning, we could move him to the gutter, but bang! he just stops, squats and its done!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh my what conversations we poo mummy and daddys have! I know what its like especially when George was poorly last week it's just not easy to clear up runny poo's I took kitchen roll with me as others have said, and I just hoped we got to the field before he had to go, normally he goes before we leave our road so at least we are near home if it's hard to clear up.


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

My worst poo moment ever was in the West Country on holiday with Jack my spaniel (RIP).
He had been swimming in the sea and maybe swallowed seawater but he then proceeded to poo on the promenade. Not a normal poo but a brown smelly puddle that ended up about 2 ft across.
I had to stand guard over it whilst my wife ran back to the beach to fill up several poo bags with sand. This was then mixed in with the runny poo and finally shovelled with a kiddy spade into a carrier bag which was then disposed of into a nearby skip. Can you imagine the embarrassment? Several passers by stopped to watch.
Absolutely mortified - but funny in retrospect.


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

Very ingenious! I would probably have just stood & cried!


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh Kevin that is so funny!!! How embarrassing!!! Good way to clean up though!!! Sugarlump - I wish I could put something under him when he poos but he does this windmill thing where he goes round in a circle whilst doing it. Very funny to watch but a pain to clear up as it's not in one place!!!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh Kevin what a nightmare, on hol we saw a guy with his dog in the shallow water of the sea and the dog poo'd - the man was trying to catch it all before it floated about too much! luckily it was a harbour type beach so the waves were gentle - and luckily it looked firm bits (well they were when they hit the water).


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

This thread is starting to be really funny!!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

h Kevin that is so funny!!! How embarrassing!!! Good way to clean up though!!! Sugarlump - I wish I could put something under him when he poos but he does this windmill thing where he goes round in a circle whilst doing it. Very funny to watch but a pain to clear up as it's not in one place!!!! 

yes i had a Shepard that did that it is funny. but I'm lucky now ginger just sniffs a little bit and then just does it.and it has been (ever since we go her) very soled easy to pick up.and my wife usually does that .she is great..yes it can be a very messy day if your puppy is just not feeling well.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

NikkiB said:


> he does this windmill thing where he goes round in a circle whilst doing it. Very funny to watch but a pain to clear up as it's not in one place!!!!


Ringo does the Same Thing! I have to watch my feet to make sure he doesn't end up pooping on me! lol


----------

